# Lurcher in pyjamas!



## dickvansheepcake (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi everyone! I bought these pyjamas for my lurcher, Maisie, last winter as she really does feel the cold. I've just dug them out again as it's getting to that time of year, and couldn't resist snapping a few pics to share with you all!























































I'd forgotten how ridiculously cute she looked in them! :flrt:


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

My min pin could do with a pair of those as could my daughters tiny jauhauhau.


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

I need to get a set of these for my Greyhound as he really feels the cold in the winter

They are ace! :no1:

Where did you get them from?


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

Oh thats sooo cute! Im sure my boy would love a set of these, he hates going out for a pee in the cold!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I wonder if they do tiny ones as my 2 Sphynx boys could do with some


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Dog Products


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Dog Products


 
Thank you Shell...You're a star!! :notworthy:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Does that make him a wolf in sheep's clothing? :lol2:


----------



## dickvansheepcake (Jul 8, 2009)

I bought mine from a lovely lady on ebay, if you search for lurcher or greyhound pyjamas they should come up. Although I'm almost 100% sure that link that Shell posted is the same lady, the pics look very familiar!
They really are well made and super warm and comfy, Maisie jumps up and gets excited when she sees me getting them out! (she really does hate the cold!)
Because of the way they are shaped your dog can go to the toilet whilst wearing them too without any mess whatsoever...and they look just adorable!

I'm not really one for dressing animals up but I have to admit not only does she have pyjamas but she has a hoody too :blush: Only because her belly gets cold in normal dog coats! She loves her nice snuggly hoody too!


----------



## kazzz32 (Sep 29, 2008)

What a brilliant idea, they look great too. :2thumb:


----------



## trw (Mar 2, 2009)

that is adorable. what mix is your lurcher? she looks exactly the same as mine only a tad darker.








i will try and find a better pic of her


----------



## trw (Mar 2, 2009)




----------



## dickvansheepcake (Jul 8, 2009)

Aw yours is gorgeous! Maisie is a greyhound/saluki/whippet/bedlington terrier cross. It's a lovely mix! Do you know what mix yours is? I'd guess there's a fair bit of whippet in there.


----------



## trw (Mar 2, 2009)

dickvansheepcake said:


> Aw yours is gorgeous! Maisie is a greyhound/saluki/whippet/bedlington terrier cross. It's a lovely mix! Do you know what mix yours is? I'd guess there's a fair bit of whippet in there.


shes a bit of a heinz 57. mum was known to be a border collie/ whippet/ bedlington mix with a few other things thrown in many generations back and dad was known to have deerhound, wolfhound and greyhound in him. theres a few other things we think she might have in her, but not sure.


----------



## kazzy (Aug 17, 2009)

*them pyjamas are so cool she looks so sweet in them,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, i think they may be the answer to keeping my staffys warm when we go camping lol,, even tho i wouldnt normally dream of putting clothes on them but they shivered this year and slept in my sleeping bag with me lol*


----------



## dickvansheepcake (Jul 8, 2009)

kazzy said:


> *them pyjamas are so cool she looks so sweet in them,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, i think they may be the answer to keeping my staffys warm when we go camping lol,, even tho i wouldnt normally dream of putting clothes on them but they shivered this year and slept in my sleeping bag with me lol*


Go for it! They really do keep her warm, although that doesn't stop her creeping out of her bed and getting into mine at night. She then gets stupidly hot and wakes me up when she clambers back out again!!

As you can see from the pictures she can still move around easily in them, definitely worth investing in some...I should be on commision for all this free advertising! :lol2:


----------



## lovespids (May 10, 2010)

awwww they are so cute,my chihuahuas all have winter clothes lol!


----------



## rubberbiscuit (Jan 5, 2009)

Very nice, I will def have to invest in some for my short coat Chi. Last winter she managed about 20mins outside in the cold then seized p and had to be carried!LOL
(I wonder if they do teeny ones for my naked rats!!):whistling2:


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> I wonder if they do tiny ones as my 2 Sphynx boys could do with some


Anne-Maries little jauhauhau, LeStat, is only 750grms so I'm going to measure him and see if they can do him a pair.





rubberbiscuit said:


> Very nice, I will def have to invest in some for my short coat Chi. Last winter she managed about 20mins outside in the cold then seized p and had to be carried!LOL
> (I wonder if they do teeny ones for my naked rats!!):whistling2:


 
LeStats size would probably fit a large rat...lmao.
I have rats as big as him here.


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

Hehe cute <3 I got my step grans dog a pair cause she gets so cold ^_^ She loves her jammies, and the little girls think it is HIGHLY amusing.


----------



## ownedbyroxy (Jan 27, 2009)

Looks lovely and snug! 
I bought my whippet a pair of the pajamas and she doesn't like them, in fact dispised them! Saw a fleecy jumper on ebay, a compay made them, and now no matter what i've typed in, i cant find them again. :whip:
By jumper i mean, polo neck, with just front legs in and stops half way down the belly. Its the whole body being covered that i think she dispises. She's tried on a jumper and loved it. 
Should of bought them there and then and not put it off. :blush:


----------



## naz_pixie (Oct 6, 2008)

he he never liked the whole dogs in clothes thing but there sooo cool!! bless!!


----------

